# Find Your House - Google Satellite Maps!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Neat:

http://maps.google.com/

The zoom is not bad. You can see cars in the driveway, etc... May take a while to narrow it down but it does work. Wish it got closer though.

James


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe we could use this to show our completed kits to other members. You could post a message saying "Just finished the Captain America kit. If you want to see it, it's out on the drive right now. My address is..."


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It's a really great service, but there are many places that don't have the fine resolution needed to see cars and such. For example, my town of Manito, IL, is represented on the satellite maps in low-res. Even from airplane-altitudes, it's blurry. I think the photos are from different dates as well. The close-up of where I work (CEFCU, Peoria, IL) is sharp, but I can see that the photo is at least a year old by the housing development around us.


Larry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, they're not recent, but they're more recent than the microsoft teraserver satellite shots. In the MS database, my work shows the part of our property that now has a shopping center in it, intact. In the google pictures, the shopping center is there, except for the Target that went up 2 or 3 years ago.

There are annoying holes in the closeup database. My current neighborhood is there, but my old house, 3 miles away, isn't. Can't imagine why they'd photograph Oakland, but not Franklin Lakes! Though I can understand why my Mom's house in Hick County, SC is missing.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

WOW! You can even see my dog tangled up around one of our trees!

Just kidding. About the resolution to my house. It's not that great. 

But I'm not kidding about my dog being dumb enough to get himself tangled around one of our trees.... :lol:

José


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/oakland-home-color.jpg

I outlined my property in white.

Yes, if you look close, the website images are upside-down to make north at the top. I flipped it over to correct it.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I wonder if you can see Area 51 in Nevada?


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Area 51 is not findable on the google service. In fact, it looks like google is being policitally correct! They altered the roof of the white house and execitive houses. They also pixulated the capitol. Nutty thing, they left the pentagon, nsa, cia and many other buildings clear!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Area 51

And while we're on the subject, Devil's Tower

As for the other "changes", the photos are collected up from various sources over several years, as well as at different detail levels. Not everything is "up to the minute".

In the thread about this over at StarshipModeler, some guys have mentioned the photos showing empty lots where buildings now stand and vice versa, so it depends how new/old the photos of that particular area of the country are.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Ok, they are now showing the sat photos of area 51 but not filling in the roads on the map side. Funny, the devils toware does not show the UFO landing site or the box canyon either! Didn't Johnny Quest land a craft on top of devil's tower? Also, didn't the "ghost-who-walks" have a house at the top?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tried to see my house.
Came out all blurry, :freak: could'nt recognize a thing!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

It was probably one of the areas that only had lower-res photos. Keep checking back. Eventually they'll put better shots in.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Like I said, the shots of my office building are about 3-4 years old.

It's all MUCH newer photography than the MSTerraserver.


----------

